# Подскажите, куда обратиться по диагностике неврологической болезни



## bahtzhan (5 Сен 2012)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, по диагностике неврологической болезни:  в какой центр в Новосибирске или Омске лучше обратиться - медчасть 168, академгород или Ж/д клиническая больница? Наверное, у меня нарушение кровоснабжение головного мозга, т.к. влияет на поля и объем зрения.


----------

